# Favoriten ausblenden



## Morti (20. März 2002)

Hi 
ich hoffe ich hab das richtige Forum getroffen.
Also ich möchte das beim laden meiner Seite die Favoriten vom IE ausgeblendet werden. 

Geht das überhaupt und wenn ja wie?????

thx and cya


----------



## Avariel (20. März 2002)

Ich denke nicht das du explizit die Favoriten ausblenden kannst. Du könntest aber deine Page im Vollbildmodus erscheinen lassen, oder sie Cromeless machen. Dann gibt´s auch keine Favoriten.

cya
Avariel


----------



## SirNeo (20. März 2002)

Ich wüßte auch nicht wie man die Favoriten direkt ausblendet, allerdings kann man das auch in ein Popup bringen das sich der Bowsergrösse anpasst und dort kann man dann verschiedene Elemente einzelnt ausblenden, dirket die Favoriten geht da aber auch nicht.


----------

